# Help with Code for Historyof Lumpectomy



## dtricia (Apr 24, 2015)

I am working on guideline to give providers when patient comes in for Follow-up Examination for history of neoplasm. This particular breast cancer patient did not have a mastectomy, just lumpectomy. I need to capture a hsitory of surgery code , but the breast codes are too specific.
Should I just use Z98.89 Personal history NEC and tell the story with the cose for histoy of radiation and history of chemo, currently on Arimedex, also use the history of breast CA, of course. 
Appreciate the advice.
Tricia D


----------

